

How Propaganda is Disseminated - zafka
http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/10/17/wikileaks/index.html

======
meatsock
more reading on the same topic: Jacques Ellul -- Propaganda: The Formation of
Men's Attitudes <http://books.google.com/books?id=UpvZAAAAMAAJ>

Edward L. Bernays, Mark Crispin Miller -- Propaganda
<http://books.google.com/books?id=JlcPgPt17KcC>

